# Manby Meet - 29 June - 01 July 2007



## JockandRita

Hi to all,

For those that may not know about this meet, please read the >>Manby Link<< for all the details.

I have been asked by Stew (Artona), to take over the reins. TBH, Stew has made all the arrangements, as you will see, when you read the link.

Could I respectfully ask that any further posts with reference to Manby, be submitted here.

Lady J (Jacquie) whom is also attending, has kindly offered to assist me, as I am not offay with the MHF rules/regs concerning meets.

There is a list of attendees, should you wish to add your names, and join us on that weekend.

Sundowner (Nigel & Pamela) is our contact at the site. If you wish, his mobile phone number can be requested from him via PM.

Please follow Stew's previous instruction re MHF members when arriving, to ensure that, A....we are all together, and B...that we get the special price previously mentioned.

Rita & I hope to arrive Thursday PM, but not definate yet

I shall do my best to answer any queries that you may have, but to be honest, most of what there is to know, is in the link above.

Jock.


----------



## 94055

Jock
Arghhh
Tonight I booked on a C+cc site for that date due to late notification from Jan and poor turn out at Manby. Ah well mate we will have to meet at another one 8O 

Steve n Jan


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Jock,

Crossed wires somewhere I have deleted my post now :lol: we will keep to this one.


Steve what a pity i'm sure your would have enjoyed Manby


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita

SandJ said:


> Jock
> Arghhh
> Tonight I booked on a C+cc site for that date due to late notification from Jan and poor turn out at Manby. Ah well mate we will have to meet at another one 8O
> 
> Steve n Jan


Ohhhhh sugar Steve, :lol:

Sorry mate, it was looking doubtful at one stage, but there are a few of us now. Hope to meet up sometime soon.

*Hi Jacquie*,

Thanks for that.

Right folks, lets lengthen that list of attendees. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ

Just so you have all the information below is a copy of Sundowners last post on the previous thread. I have also updated the meets list on the front page.

Jacquie

Quote from Sundowners
Just to confirm some queries, if you look at the entry we made on 16.6.07 at 10.07, it confirms price and times. Yes it's true MHF members only have to pay £25.00 per vehicle if arriving anytime from Tuesday 26th and can stay until the next Tuesday, this also includes entry to the show. Toilets and showers are provided and also a dumping station.

We know that as it is an old airfield that the ground is very hard, but there is also a lot of hardstanding. We have just tried to get in touch with the organisers to see if it is possible for a hardstanding area to be set aside for MHF members. As soon as we know we will post the details.
We do know that if it is not possible there will be a lot of heavy help should anyone need their assistance in getting off the grassed area.

We will be trading all weekend (Mobile Storage Systems) and as we have a lot of expensive stock we have security fencing around us and generally do not leave the stand from the time we set up until we break down. So
it might be nice if we could arrange an evening at our stand to socialise with other members, it might be possible for us to join you if we can get some security to step in on our stand for the evening, we will have to wait and see.

The price quoted for MHF is a VERY special price which has been negotiated between the organisers and ourselves, this is not poublic knowledge amongst the Land Rover fraternity, so we would appreciate it if this was kept amongst MHF members only.

Also if there are any traders out there that would like a stand (at very reasonable costs) there is still space. Many motorhome/caravan owners requent these shows so could be good. Many of the stands are non Land Rover related.

This location is very near the coast, so not every day needs to be spent on site.

If our mobile no. is or any other information is required please send pm.

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## TinaGlenn

We hope to get there Thursday afternoon and will leave Monday weather permitting.
Nice to know that if it does get a bit soft under wheels there will be help close by, I will admit to having thoughts of the motorhome version of the Mud course :roll: 

Tina


----------



## JockandRita

TinaGlenn said:


> I will admit to having thoughts of the motorhome version of the Mud course :roll:
> 
> Tina


Hi Tina,

You wern't on your own in those thoughts. Having almost got stranded due to the conditions at this years CC National Rally, I really don't relish the thought of any more wet grassy pitches. :?

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ

What a load of whimps :lol: :lol: :lol: I send my life getting bogged down in mud and running up and down muddy fields.

Have a browse at this link which Jock spotted last night

http://www.lrshow.co.uk/latestnews.htm

Now for more exciting news on this meet. There will be live entertainment on the Saturday night in the Radius Arms with the Steve Milton Band a well known Yorkshire Rock and Blues Band.

Also there will be a Wifi Hot Spot available all weekend so no need to be missing whats going on on here lol :lol:

Now come on folks lets be having a few more of you joining us there

Jacquie


----------



## 102138

Just been speaking to organisers re: condition of ground. They have put aside an area which is 6' back from the concrete road/runway, if preferred you can park on the concrete itself, they have allowed enough room for this, even after all the rain they have had in the area they say that the grass is rock hard. Toilets/showers are arriving Wednesday.

Will keep you posted on any new developments.

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## 102138

We have just noticed that this meet is being advertised as in Humberside. 

Manby is in Lincolnshire and is just south of Louth and near to the seaside resorts of Mablethorpe and Skegness. Just in case this makes any difference.

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## LadyJ

All sorted now Sundowners we will be arriving in the right county :lol: 


Just a thought if any of you are going to Snelly's Birthday Bash it is only about 40 miles across country to Manby and you can camp there from Tuesday 26th June till Tuesday 3rd July and all for £25 including show entry.




Jacquie


----------



## Snelly

LadyJ said:


> All sorted now Sundowners we will be arriving in the right county :lol:
> 
> Just a thought if any of you are going to Snelly's Birthday Bash it is only about 40 miles across country to Manby and you can camp there from Tuesday 26th June till Turesday 3rd July and all for £25 including show entry.
> 
> Jacquie


Its no problem to stay until the Tuesday at Waterfront Park, then you can move onto Manby, make a week of it!


----------



## angie

Hi,
We are very interested in joining you all for this meet. It would be our first meet with you all.
We have a query though. Due to work commitments we wouldn't be able to arrive until Friday the 29th in the evening. Does anyone know what is the latest time that we can get in to the camping area? We don't want to arrive to find the entrance locked.
Thanks 
Angie and Keith


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Angie & Keith,

I have no idea what time the gates shut but I should think it would be about 10ish maybe Sundowners could find out for you. Will post on here when we know.Hope you can join us there.


Jacquie


----------



## 102138

Hi Angie & Keith
Just turn up when you like, but don't forget to say that you are with Motor Home Facts, this is important!! At the gate they will point you in the direction of our area, at this time you may have to go across the grass (rock hard). If you want you can pm us for our mobile No. Or contact "Jock & Rita" or" Lady J" Please keep quiet about entry price (we may get chucked into the mud run by our Land Rover friends)
See you there, Nigel & Pamala


----------



## LadyJ

Just a thought folks could all thoes attending this meet please go to the download section on the front page and download the MHFs badge or A4 Flyer or even both :lol: print it off and stick in your front windows. This will show the chappies on the gate that you are with MHF's.


Anymore folks wanting to join us at Manby it's NEXT WEEK so be quick and add yourselves to the meets list on the front page.



Jacquie


----------



## 102138

Good idea Lady J
We shall do that (if we can work out how)
N&P


----------



## LadyJ

I have managed to ascertain that the gates will be shut at 11pm on the Friday night but there will be a security guard awake all night on them. If you have any problems if arriving late and they wont let in you ring Steve on 07976510433.


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita

LadyJ said:


> I have managed to ascertain that the gates will be shut at 11pm on the Friday night but there will be a security guard awake all night on them.
> Jacquie


Jacquie,

Won't that be a tad uncomfortable for him? :lol: :lol: :lol:

*Roll up, roll up folks.*

You know you want to go to this meet. There is so much going on at Manby that weekend

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ

Well it's one way of keeping him awake Jock :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## angie

:thumbright:

Thanks for finding out for us Lady J.
We should hopefully arrive there at roundabout 9pm.
We look forward to having our first meet with you all (and putting faces to names) although we have met you once Jacquie, at Newbury. Gaspode introduced us to you but you may not remember us.
See you all soon, Fingers crossed for better weather :roll: 
Angie and Keith


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Angie & Keith,

Glad that you can make it, and we look forward to meeting you.

We are a friendly bunch here, and we hope that you won't be dissapointed on your first meet.

Toes as well as fingers crossed, for good weather, eh? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## TinaGlenn

It is our 2nd meet with this group and all different people this time so just like a 1st meet all over again really :wink: 

We are looking forward to it. The last one we went to was great and looks like this one will be just as good.
Fingers also crossed here that the rain stops and the sun comes out keeping the dogs mud free will be a nightmare otherwise :roll: 

Tina


----------



## JLO

Hi

we are thinking about coming up to Manby but just for the day on Saturday as Ted will be on his way to work at 5 am on Sunday morning.

Would there be any problems with us coming up for the day, how much will it cost etc.

Jacqui & Ted


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Angie & Keith yes I do think I remember Gaspode introducing us at Newbury :roll: :lol: 



Hi JLO Jacqui & Ted Price is £6 each for entry to the show well that's what is says on there web site :lol: kids are free.





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

JLO

Jacqui & Ted if you are coming for the day could you add yourself to the meets list please.


Any more want to join us at Manby :?: I know the weather is not looking very promising but we have been told we can park on the concrete  so getting stuck should not be a problem :lol: and Jock would like a few more folks to natter to for his first meet as Jock is very good at nattering :wink: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita

LadyJ said:


> and Jock would like a few more folks to natter to for his first meet as Jock is very good at nattering :wink: :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Oh, and your not then?????? :wink:

It'll be a long time before I catch up with you, when it comes to nattering. If you don't believe me, just ask John. :lol: :lol: :lol:

*Jacquie & Ted*, will you be coming in the MH, or in the car?

Thanks,

Jock.


----------



## JLO

Hi Jock

yes we will, we only live about 20 miles away, and as Ted is at work 5 am Sunday morning we thought we would just come for the day.

Regards 

Jacqui


----------



## JLO

Hi Jock

just read your post again. We will be coming in the car, mine or Teds.

Regards

Jacqui


----------



## JockandRita

JLO said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> yes we will, we only live about 20 miles away, and as Ted is at work 5 am Sunday morning we thought we would just come for the day.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jacqui


Thanks Jacquie,

Looking forward to meeting you.

Jock.


----------



## JLO

Hi Jock

I think we met at Brandy Wharfe, we turned up just for the day there as I wasn't feeling 100% at the time, sore throat, cold etc.

Do I remember you told us you were in RAF until a few years ago.

Jacqui


----------



## JockandRita

JLO said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> just read your post again. We will be coming in the car, mine or Teds.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jacqui


Ah okay, no problem. Will you be parking with us, or in the main car park.
You'll have more chance of getting a coffee, parked with the group, than you will have in the car park. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

JLO said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> I think we met at Brandy Wharfe, we turned up just for the day there as I wasn't feeling 100% at the time, sore throat, cold etc.
> 
> Do I remember you told us you were in RAF until a few years ago.
> 
> Jacqui


Ah yes Jacquie, I do remember now. Thanks for reminding me.

Oh well, it'll be nice to see you both again then. 

Jock.


----------



## JLO

Hi Jock

you have a pm.

Jacqui


----------



## JockandRita

Not yet Jacquie, but still looking. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## JLO

Hi

Jock

my you are fast I haven't written it yet.

Jacqui

Itsa coming


----------



## JockandRita

JLO said:


> Hi
> 
> Jock
> 
> my you are fast I haven't written it yet.
> 
> Jacqui
> 
> Itsa coming


   Sorry. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## JLO

Hi Jock

did you get my pm, because it's not in my sent box or outbox, so I don't know where it is, probably up in the ether somewhere.

Jacqui :?


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Jacquie,

Not yet, and still looking. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have another joining us at Manby welcome The Snail, Bryan and Rosemary which day will you be arriving :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita

LadyJ said:


> I see we have another joining us at Manby welcome The Snail, Bryan and Rosemary which day will you be arriving :?:
> 
> Jacquie


The more, the merrier! :3dblob7:

BTW, is there anyone going to this meet, that has a good knowledge of the TT 700.

If so, I need to pick your brains please, over a can of beer perhaps? :lol:

Jock.


----------



## angie

Jock,

We have a TT 910, we've only had it a few weeks though. What do you need to know? :? 

Angie


----------



## JockandRita

angie said:


> Jock,
> 
> We have a TT 910, we've only had it a few weeks though. What do you need to know? :?
> 
> Angie


You'll do for me Angie. Coordinates and postcode for the same location are showing different locations, and quite a few miles apart too.

See you there............if I get the right location. Ha,ha.

Jock.


----------



## artona

HI Jock

Have you got autoroute - check the location on there. It could be the postcode refers to an office off site or something


stew


----------



## androidGB

JockandRita said:


> Coordinates and postcode for the same location are showing different locations, and quite a few miles apart too.
> 
> See you there............if I get the right location. Ha,ha.
> 
> Jock.


Postcodes can cover large areas in rural locations, so probably better to stick to coordinates

Andrew


----------



## JockandRita

androidGB said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinates and postcode for the same location are showing different locations, and quite a few miles apart too.
> 
> See you there............if I get the right location. Ha,ha.
> 
> Jock.
> 
> 
> 
> Postcodes can cover large areas in rural locations, so probably better to stick to coordinates
> 
> Andrew
Click to expand...

Thanks Andrew,

I'll have a look at it over next weekend, as I know the Manby/Louth route from home.

*Stew*, no, I don't use autoroute. But not a problem.

Cheers Jock.


----------



## 102138

Message for Damondunc

Will you be coming to the meet at Manby? Have you thought about having a stand there (realistic stand prices), it's not too late to book. I also have a part that I need to return to you. If not please pm your address and I will send the part back by post.

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## 102138

Wheres page 5 gone on this thread???????? It was there a minute ago as I posted a message on it.

Pamala


----------



## gromett

May be worth checking if this is still on. Louth is one of the Areas to be seriously hit by flooding. Manby itself should be ok as it is uphill. But the main access road from the west comes through Manby.

Also the field may be well waterlogged 

Karl


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Karl,

I was saying that to someone earlier, we have got a long drive so will be watching the weather carefully. If it stops raining and the ground is ok we will still be going, but if the rain doesnt stop then it is a long drive just to park in a soggy semi deserted field to get cold and muddy. I am arthritic so couldn't have any fun if in pain.

Tina


----------



## androidGB

TinaGlenn said:


> Hi Karl,
> 
> I was saying that to someone earlier, we have got a long drive so will be watching the weather carefully. If it stops raining and the ground is ok we will still be going, but if the rain doesnt stop then it is a long drive just to park in a soggy semi deserted field to get cold and muddy. I am arthritic so couldn't have any fun if in pain.
> 
> Tina


Yes, I agree it's a long trip for us too, and after yesterdays experience at the Bloxham Steam Rally I don't want a repeat performance 

Perhaps if there's anyone with local knowledge they can give us a heads up

Andrew


----------



## LadyJ

According to Met Check weather is improving towards the end of the week folks. We have been told by Sundowners that we can park on the concrete so there shouldn't be a problem with getting bogged down :roll: :lol: Maybe JLO could have ride over there as she is the nearest to Manby I think.


Jacquie


----------



## 102138

Hi all
We spoke to the organiser today, the show is still on, although the ground is wet (no suprise there) it is high and firm and it drains quickly. They don't expect major problems, there is already a hard concrete area for MHF to park on, adjoining grassed area has also been left aside for you should it be dry enough to park on, so you will have a choice. 

The 5 day forecast shows a little rain Tuesday, sunny with showers Wednesday/Thursday and Friday sunshine only. But then who knows what will happen, we will all have to wait and see as per usual with any meet at anytime of the year.

Louth is about 5 miles away, the main problem there is the river burst it's banks.

The organisers were on site today setting out the trade stand area. As traders we are still getting ready to go and plan to leave middday Wednesday.

We will get an update tomorrow on the condition of the site and post it here.

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hey Andrew when were you going to be travelling up to Manby if you still go? We are planning on going up on Thursday, if you are going around the same time fancy going up in a mini convoy?

Tina


----------



## JockandRita

Hi folks,

As I type, I am already onto the organiser, who says that he will phone me back in half an hour.

As soon as I know anything, I'll let you folks know.

I do appreciate the distances that some people are travelling, to get to Manby.

The weather forecast for the Lincolnshire area over the next couple of days isn't too bad, and we do have hard standings.

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Sundowners said:


> Hi all
> We spoke to the organiser today, the show is still on, although the ground is wet (no suprise there) it is high and firm and it drains quickly. They don't expect major problems, there is already a hard concrete area for MHF to park on, adjoining grassed area has also been left aside for you should it be dry enough to park on, so you will have a choice.
> 
> The 5 day forecast shows a little rain Tuesday, sunny with showers Wednesday/Thursday and Friday sunshine only. But then who knows what will happen, we will all have to wait and see as per usual with any meet at anytime of the year.
> 
> Louth is about 5 miles away, the main problem there is the river burst it's banks.
> 
> The organisers were on site today setting out the trade stand area. As traders we are still getting ready to go and plan to leave middday Wednesday.
> 
> We will get an update tomorrow on the condition of the site and post it here.
> 
> Nigel and Pamala


Hi Nigel ,

Your post didn't appear until I submitted mine. :?

Thanks for the info and update. I shall let Steve return my call as arranged, and have a chat with him.

As long as we have the hard standing option, we will definately go, rain hail or shine. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## TinaGlenn

Making note to self..... forget warning triagle if breakdown, pack life jacket and inflatable dingy :wink: 

Tina


----------



## JockandRita

LadyJ said:


> According to Met Check weather is improving towards the end of the week folks. We have been told by Sundowners that we can park on the concrete so there shouldn't be a problem with getting bogged down :roll: :lol: Maybe JLO could have ride over there as she is the nearest to Manby I think.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

JLO was struggling to get out of the house (rising water), to attend an important meeting today, never mind driving, sorry, sailing over to Manby for a look. 8O 8O 8O :lol:

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

5 day weather forecast for >>Manby<<

Jock.


----------



## androidGB

TinaGlenn said:


> Hey Andrew when were you going to be travelling up to Manby if you still go? We are planning on going up on Thursday, if you are going around the same time fancy going up in a mini convoy?
> 
> Tina


 Not going until Friday morning I'm afraid as I'm taking my grandson and I thought one day off school was as much as I dare push it. Although he assured me that a couple of days would be OK :lol:

Shame that because I like convoys

Andrew


----------



## JockandRita

Only me again,

*The latest update*

True to his word, Steve, the organiser has returned my call, and informed me that we are definately on hard standing. The grass pitches are not an option now.
He has also confirmed his weather forecastings to be the same as provided above. After midnight tonight, it shouldn't be anything other than the odd shower. Where have we heard that one before, Micheal Fish? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I hope that the info that Nigel & Pam, and myself have provided, will reassure you all,

See you all there. 

Jock.


----------



## TinaGlenn

[/quote] Not going until Friday morning I'm afraid as I'm taking my grandson and I thought one day off school was as much as I dare push it. Although he assured me that a couple of days would be OK :lol:

Shame that because I like convoys

Andrew [/quote]

I bet he did :lol: How to be his fav Grandad :wink:

Tina


----------



## JLO

Hi

It is raining again as I type. 

the water has gone from outside my house now, however other parts of my village are still flooded. I noticied we have at least 2 extra lakes within a couple of hundred yards of me.

Manby is quite a bit higher up than the part of Louth which is flooded. 

I would be quite happy to go to Manby and have a look see, but I will have to leave it until Wednesday, as my son told me the road that I would travel on is flooded in the dips. (He works in Louth, he told me that the water came over the top of his car wheels, and he wasn't near the river!)

The hills around here are quite rolling and the dips can be deep which unsurprisingly is where all the water has collected.

If you go to Louth/Manby from Horncastle there is a quite steep hill between Belchford and Salmonby, the hill is about 1 in 6, but is also quite a long drag and there is a river in the bottom of the dip so I should imagine that is flooded. One of my work colleagues told me that the other road between Louth and Skegness is flooded again in a dip.

Weather forecast locally is for dry-ish day tomorrow and Wednesday. 

Jacqui


----------



## androidGB

Thanks for the report Jacqui.

Keeping my fingers crossed


Andrew


----------



## TinaGlenn

Same here.
Thanks for that

Tina


----------



## JLO

hi

no problems, I'll take my flippers and snorkel JIC.

Jacqui

Oh I've just remembered if I go on Wednesday I'll have to take Ted's car not mine, I can raise the suspension on it, so no worries!!


----------



## JockandRita

androidGB said:


> Thanks for the report Jacqui.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Andrew


Ditto Jacquie.

Jock.


----------



## thesnail

*Manby rally site open*

Just arrived at Manby rally site, MHF has been allocated hard standing just before trade stands, water tap almost close enough for us to fill from here.

Very nice man telling us that the area for MHF is going to have barriers around to mark out MHF site.

Weather is currently dry and has been all day, sky is bright with high clouds, but it's very windy!!

Hope to see you all soon

Rosemary


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Rosemary,

Thanks for the update, will be arriving at sdome point Thursday afternoon.
See you then

Tina


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Rosemary not sure when we will be there now but could be Thursday afternoon, Jock & Rita should be there about 14.00hrs on Thursday.



Jacquie


----------



## SidT

Hi. We have just put our names down on the list, hope to arrive Thursday sometime. Do you have to book with anyone or pay on the gate.
look forward to seeing you all.
Sid & Shirley


----------



## LadyJ

HI Sid,

Pay on the gate and rememeber to say you are with MHF's and it £25 at the gate for us.


Jacquie


----------



## 102138

Hi Rosemary

Glad to know you have been shown to the MHF area and you arrived safely.

We hope to arrive late afternoon/evening tomorrow. We have a trade stand so will not be able to join you all this weekend. We will come and say hello on our arrival. Once set up we can't move as we have a Land Rover with a roof tent, which stays up all weekend while trading (roughing it this weekend).

Our company is Mobile Storage Systems, it would be nice to meet you all so if you have the time please pop in and introduce yourselves. You never know you might even be offered a cuppa if we are not too busy.

Very hectic at the moment, still building stock so must away.

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## androidGB

Probably won't be arriving until early to mid afternoon Friday, so save us a bit of space  


Andrew


----------



## JockandRita

androidGB said:


> Probably won't be arriving until early to mid afternoon Friday, so save us a bit of space
> 
> Andrew


Good Morning All,

*Andrew,*

There will be a space.....with your name on it, no sweat. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.

*Rosemary,*

Glad to hear that you arriced safely. Thanks for the update. See you Thursday pm. 

*Sid*

Glad that you can make it. See you on Friday. 

*Sundowners,*

Don't worry........we will *all* turn up for a cuppa, just when your stall starts getting busy. Milk and one sugar for me please :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ

Still plenty of room if any more of you want to join us at Manby and on hardstanding no soggy grass.


Jacquie


----------



## JLO

Hi all

I was going to check out the road situation on the way to Manby this afternoon, but seems like there is no need now. Will see you there Saturday.  

Am making a couple of carrot cakes on Friday to bring with me.


Jacqui & Ted


----------



## LadyJ

Are we having a tea party then Jacqui :lol: 




Any more joining us this weekend at Manby there are places for traders available as well, I believe the rates are not bad for traders as well.



Jacquie


----------



## TinaGlenn

Carrot Cake??? Yummy. You'll have to give us a shout when you are on your way and we can get the kettle on  

Looking forward to seeing everyone there. Have just put our wellies and cameras in the van just in case :wink: 

Tina


----------



## SidT

Hi. just heard on radio 2 that "Manby Road" is closed. We have important appointments on Monday so Shirley is quite concerned, anyone there or there abouts reassure us that we won't get trapped.
Cheers Sid


----------



## TinaGlenn

I know we are parking on hard standing, but what are the ground conditions like in the rest of the show areas? 

I am trying to decide if we are going to bring the dogs or leave them with the kids for the weekend :? if it is too muddy we might have to leave them at home although my pup will pine   

Tina


----------



## LadyJ

SID

The Manby Road that is closed is nowhere near where we are going, its the A1173/ A160 at Immingham that is closed.  just looked on teletext.




TINA

Oh bring the dogs take the carpets out :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Jacquie,

I wish I could but they are fitted in this van  
Hubby is saying we are bringing them anyway as he misses them when we leave them behind.... Have just put washable mats in the van :roll: 
See you tomorrow.

Tina


----------



## 102138

We were hoping to make it to Manby tonight, unfortunately, we have been delayed with customers wanting orders sending out right at the last minute so it has put us behind. 

We are planning to leave really early in the morning.

See you tomorrow.

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## androidGB

Sundowners said:


> We were hoping to make it to Manby tonight, unfortunately, we have been delayed with customers wanting orders sending out right at the last minute so it has put us behind.
> 
> We are planning to leave really early in the morning.
> 
> See you tomorrow.
> 
> Nigel and Pamala


That's the trouble with customers, inconsiderate bu**ers, always stopping you from enjoying yourselves . :lol:

Andrew


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all,

Due to a couple of long days at work, I have not been able to reply to folk's queries, and I thank Jacquie for stepping into the breach, as always.

To those that have not left home yet, have a safe journey, and we will see you there, no matter what day, or time.  We are looking forward to it.

Jock (& Rita)


----------



## thesnail

*manby rally*

Just an update on the site/weather etc.

Weather is good, fine and sunny with a fairly stiff breeze, we have been allocated tarmac hard standing.

There are 2 of us here now, SidT and Shirley have not long arrived.

I'm just off for a cycle round the circular runway :!: :!: :!: :!: it's not all flat either, you can sense these things on a cycle :!: :!:

See you all later/tomorrow/Saturday,

Rosemary


----------



## JLO

Hi Jacquie

would you like a tea party? Could be fun in the rain and wind!! I just like carrot cake. As for the tea mines milk no sugar Teds is standard nato (milk 2 sugars)

Jacqui


----------



## gromett

I was hoping to make an appearance but with the bad weather predicted for Saturday I had better stay around Retford.

Have fun all.

Karl


----------



## LadyJ

Apologies folks it does not look like we are going to get to Manby as one's husband is not very well and we still have a leaky roof at home  I hope you all have a good time and that the weather isn't too bad. 



Jacquie


----------



## JLO

Hi all

nice to see everyone yesterday, we really enjoyed it, eventually got home about 9 o clock (Ted fainted with hunger on the way home!!) I offered him the rest of the banana cake but he didn't want to spoil his tea. 

The chinese was worth the wait though.

Jacqui & Ted


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

On behalf of Rita and myself, I would like to thank all who attended the Manby meet, making it a great weekend despite the forecast for awful weather. TBH, we got off quite lightly in that respect, with Friday being a glorious day.
Saturday's weather wasn't so kind to us, but we still managed to get around the show and spectate the organised events.
The use of hardstanding was an absolute god send for us, and I have passed on our gratitude to the show organiser personally.

Our appreciation goes to JLO, (Jacquie & Ted) for their culinary contributions to our wee gathering, in the guise of a carrot cake and a bannana cake. Lovely stuff. 
A special thanks from me, goes to Sid for the "techie input, and software. Cheers pal.

Sadly,due to security issues with their trade stand, the Sundowners, (Nigel & Pamela),were unable join us in the evenings, which was a shame.

For Rita and I it was a thoroughly enjoyable weekend, in the company of friends old and new.

Thanks again,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Photo album >>Here<<


----------



## 88927

Hi Jock and Rita
Well the photos show a great gathering and all that cake :lol: :lol: :lol: Never seen you eat so much cake mate :lol: 
Really glad that you all had a great time and that the weather was kind to you all (which is more than it did for us :roll: :lol: ).
Anyway just wanted to say well done for a terrific weekend all.......

Keith


----------



## JockandRita

kands said:


> Hi Jock and Rita
> Well the photos show a great gathering and all that cake :lol: :lol: :lol: Never seen you eat so much cake mate :lol:
> Really glad that you all had a great time and that the weather was kind to you all (which is more than it did for us :roll: :lol: ).
> Anyway just wanted to say well done for a terrific weekend all.......
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith,

Sorry to read that the Deepings meet was cancelled.

Jock.


----------



## angie

Hi Everyone,

We've just arrived back home (went to the coast after the meet) safely after our first meet.
We would just like to thank everyone for making us feel so welcome. We really enjoyed meeting you all. What a good weekend despite the weather.
Hope to see you all again soon :salute: 
Angie and Keith


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi folks, 
Just to add our thanks to everyone for their warm welcomes and evening chats. It was great meeting everyone, we had a great time, even the weather couldn't spoil things. I have got a couple of pics to add to the album as soon as I get them downloaded. 
Just got to peel the mats up out of the van and get them washed after the pups explored the mud run very thoroughly last night 8O 

Tina and Glenn


----------

